# Which Cannonade would you pick?



## HawkeyeBike (Feb 8, 2015)

*Which Cannondale would you pick?*

I was in a bike shop this weekend looking at the 2015 Cannondale Synapse Alloy Disc 105. The bike has the Shimano 105 11 speed and disc brakes on it. While there the salesman showed me a last years model of a Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 105 bike. It of course is made of carbon but has the Shimano 105 10 speed on it. Now here's the tough decision. The Carbon 5 is discounted to $1500 where the Disc 105 is $1570. Both bikes are pretty nice. I didn't test ride because of the weather conditions. There are tradeoffs between both bikes, as the Disc 105 has the 11 speed and disc brakes but the Carbon 5 has the carbon frame but the older 10 gear Shimano 105s. Obvious the Carbon 5 is the better deal being discounted $770 but what about component wise? I'm looking for input here from people that have these bikes and what they think of them. I'll also like to know what bike you would choose. Thanks.


----------



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

I would go with the carbon 105, I have had 3 Synapse's and now on a 2015 carbon 3 with rim brakes. I personally don't like disc because of the added weight.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I have neither bike but if since you asked which bike you would choose, I'd say go with the carbon, only because of the cost savings.

The difference in brakes and number of cogs, as well as the frame material, is irrelevant. I won't even consider difference in weight a factor.

I personally don't feel you'd be buying outdated technology; disc brakes are hardly a necessity or a vast improvement over rim brakes which have proven themselves over decades of use.

The carbon frame would be worthy of upgrading the parts spec in the future should you get antsy. Use the money saved to buy your accessories-seat bag, pump, pedals, whatever, or merely pocket the difference as a wiser shopper.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have one disc road bike, carbon and a few non disc road bikes. I would say unless you expect to ride A LOT in very wet and/or in the rain, get the non disc bike in this case the carbon. The discs make for a lot cleaner operation in the wet IMO.

I have been riding my disc bike only since Sept. The other day the ground was dry and the temps about 60^. I took my carbon non disc bike which is even a bit higher end, and boy I missed it! If one had to go it would not be the non disc bike. it would be the Roubaix and I would just ride my 29er disc with 32C tires in wet.


----------



## Sierra1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Being somewhat prejudiced in that I own a 2015 Synapse 105 5 Disc I would probably go the alloy route but I don't know how big you are. I'm 6'3" and 260lbs so the carbon frame wasn't much of a consideration for me. I know I could have carbon but I'm already at the upper limit and my weight does vary. That said I'm in the process of upgrading the wheels, cassette, front derailleur, brake cables and brakes. By not spending a ton up front I was able to customize it the way I want for not much more. Just my $.02


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a Synapse disc bike, wouldn't choose it as my only bike over a carbon bike with rim brakes. Disc brakes are great in the wet, but I like rim brakes better in dry conditions.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

To me it's a no brainer. Carbon 5 all the way! The 1 cog I not going to matter a hill of beans. I test rode that bike last year and Liked it a lot. Was abut to buy it when the owner of the shop offered a Cervelo S5 for $300 more. It has a real nice Geometry and soaks up a ton of road vibration! All around nice bike!


----------



## HawkeyeBike (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies...I went with a Felt Z75 Disc instead. The LBS sold the Cannondale bike.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

At that price I am sure they did! Felt is a nice ride also. I had the z5 as my second choice but ended up with a Cervelo S5 instead.(Go figure?) Hope you enjoy the ride!


----------

